# Oat Flakes for Lunch



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

2 teaspoons olive oil1 medium carrot, sliced into matchsticks1 finely chopped stalk of celery1/2 teaspoon sage1 ounce almonds (or 1/4 cup sunflower seeds)3/4 cup oat flakes (or barley, rye or wheat flakes)2 scalions, chopped1-1/2 cups water1 tablespoon tamari soy sauceHeat the olive oil in a skillet. Add the carrot, celery and sage. Saute over medium heat for 3-4 minutes or until the vegetables are almost tender. Add the almonds and continue to cook, stirring constantly, until they are lightly toasted. Add the oat flakes and stir until they are lightly toasted. Add the scallions, water and the tamari. Stir once, cover and lower the heat. Simmer for about 5 minutes or until the liquid has been absorbed.This makes 2 servings. Each serving is about 219 calories with 4 grams of fiber, total fat is 12 g with 1 gram of that saturated fat, 8 grams monounsaturated fat and 2 grams of that polyunsaturated fat. Protein is 8 grams. (Nutrition info is based on Cooking Light software, and on a 2000 calorie diet). THIS IS AN ARROWHEAD MILLS RECIPE. ORIGINAL RECIPE CALLED FOR 1 TABLESPOON OIL. I CUT IT DOWN TO 2 TEASPOONS. ALSO ORIGINAL RECIPE CALLS FOR SUNFLOWER SEEDS INSTEAD OF ALMONDS. I USED WHAT WAS AVAILABLE. JeanG------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean[This message has been edited by JeanG (edited 11-19-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

Jean,Thanks.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

